# One day halt in dubai plz help



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all expats
im flying to UK via dubai and i have a one day halt.
so i was thinking why not go around and look
can someone tell me more about how to get a visa? im on british passport
and whtz the exchange rate of auss$ to dubai dhram?
and how much will it cost me just for a day to go around and eat drink and c the lovely city
any info will be good
many thanks


----------



## palm (Feb 25, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all expats
> im flying to UK via dubai and i have a one day halt.
> so i was thinking why not go around and look
> can someone tell me more about how to get a visa? im on british passport
> ...


You will not need a visa on a UK passport.

Definitely worth you visiting Bastikiya for a cultural breakfast or lunch. They also offer mosque tours - great stuff visit cultures.ae to book - the best things I have seen on the cultural side and so interesting
Other stuff to see is the Burj Khalifa - book online 2 days in advance to save 75%, visit the ski slope at mall of the emirates, the Dubai Mall to see the Aquarium, the Palm and the Atlantis and also the Madinat and Burj Al Arab hotels - that should keep you busy


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Great suggestions, but he only has one day here. I'd need at least 4 days to enjoy all those things.

Palm - excellent website, do you have any others that might be helpful for my Mom's visit in 2 weeks? Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say go to the burj alarab and have breakfast/brunch/lunch depending on when you get in. Have a jaunt over to the dow creek and go to a next to free museum (1 dirham I think?? might be 2 or 3 but ?? really cheap and neat if you have a bit of nerd in you liking history) and take a dow across the creek and visit the gold and spice souk. Lovely souvenirs and treats from there. I would say to pass on the ski mall experience and opt to go to atlantis and do the water park/aquarium/nasimi experience. It is all in one place and to end the night on the beach, watching the sun set over dubai, is a nice experience. If you have all night, suggest go to 360 later on in the evening. You can always sleep on the plane


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

*"I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead"*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Answers in red below.



kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all expats
> im flying to UK via dubai and i have a one day halt.
> so i was thinking why not go around and look
> can someone tell me more about how to get a visa? im on british passport
> ...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks guys for ur advice
where is the best place to change my auss $ in auss or dubai
if dubai where? and do they charge?
is 200$ ok for me for the day
thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Could use this company as a convenient way to see the city highlights, it ticks all the boxes and does exactley what it says on the tim. Its a hop on hop off service so gives you time to wander around the sights.

The Big Bus Company - Dubai - tour


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

do i have to pay for the visa
and if yes how much?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

kingrulzuk said:


> do i have to pay for the visa
> and if yes how much?


No, you do not.

And provided that you do not have to pay for a hotel room out of the $200, then yes, it is adequate for the day.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> No, you do not.
> 
> And provided that you do not have to pay for a hotel room out of the $200, then yes, it is adequate for the day.




thanks a lot for ur help


----------

